# Towing question on a 1988 Hardbody Z24



## boostnm3 (Jun 28, 2009)

First all, glad i found this board that is pretty much dedicated to hardbody owners. I have a 1988 nissan z24 5 speed 4x4. I just bought a 19 foot four winns boat which weighs 2500lbs. Im taking the trailer easily weighs another 800 or so lbs. My question is, will my little nissan tow it with the z24 motor? Ive never really towed anything this heavy with it. I used my father in laws chevy truck to tow it home since it was 2 hours or so. I live maybe 5 min max from the lake. The drop in at the lake is all paved and isnt very steep. What do you guys think? Will it make it? My main concern is pulling the boat and trailer out.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i think you are going to have to try it for your self and tell us..

as a general rule you do not tow anything that is greater weight than the truck itself..

half weight is probably correct and a little more weight with something that has its own brakes..

then again you have such a short distance and not much of an incline but the boat will weigh more as it comes out of the water.(seinfeld impression here) "its mostly water weight"..

so ...i am back to waiting to see how it goes for you..

good luck


----------



## kabledogg (Jul 9, 2009)

Have your father inlaw follow to the lake one time and launch the boat. Load it back up and see if the HB can pull it out, if not father law can hook to your truck and pull both and then you will know for sure if it will do it.

I use to have a v6 HB and as long as i use low lock it would pull a 19' ski boat out no problem. Good luck with it.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

your bumper might have a towing weight stamped in it, around the ball area..
I tow my jet skis (3 seaters) up/down hills in/out of lake with no problems (also a Z24)
I have also towed a 86 Sentra (on a car dolly) with it.. I wouldnt make that a habbit...


----------



## dentedsub (Oct 23, 2007)

you should go do what kabledogg says then let us all know how it goes.

ive always said though, its not a real truck unless it can haul half its weight and tow its own. i've hauled a ton but i still need to tow 2 tons to qualify mine as a truck.


----------



## brookwood61 (Aug 18, 2005)

Are you putting it in a river, or a lake. I've seen some people get in a world of hurt, real quick, putting a boat in the Ohio River, when the current was fast, with a 2WD. Even with a smaller 4WD, ya got to be quick getting it up and out of the water.
Good Luck


----------



## rockcrusher44 (Oct 7, 2006)

You might can tow it but stopping it will be a bitch. I once towed a 20ft pontoon boat up past the continental divide through Joyce Kilmer National Forest and down the mountain to a lake. I got it up the mountain ok but going down the other side really sucked. I think I aged ten years before I made it all the way down. there are a lot of things these little trucks are ideal for but towing big boats ain't one of them. If your only going to tow your boat a short distance on relatively flat ground you'll probably be alright otherwise I wouldn't try it. I always use low range to pull my boat out of the water, my guess is its probably going to be a real strain on your drivetrain to attempt it with a two wheel drive. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

zanegrey said:


> as a general rule you do not tow anything that is greater weight than the truck itself..
> 
> good luck


That brings up the funniest mental picture.

If you do tow it, at least video tape the adventure!


----------

